# New Cam, Headers, Exhaust, Ignition...?



## Banana (Apr 21, 2011)

My first post here...:

So I have a 65 GTO w/ the 389. I am planning on driving it a lot more, maybe 3 times a week. 
I feel a strong need for a new exhaust, headers, ignition, cam...

I like it to be louder than stock, but not stupid loud, since it is a convertible and I'd like to talk to the girl on the passenger seat... - not too often though, maybe every other mile. So if I floor it, I like to hear it too... 

I was planning on getting the following so far (critics, suggestions, etc. are highly appreciated): 

1) Distributor MSD-8563
2) MSD Box MSD-6200
3) Ignition Coil MSD-8202
3) RM-1-OS D-Port Ram Air Style Factory Headers - Oversized (from ramairrestoration)
4) UESYS-1 Ultimate Exhaust System - 2.5" with X-over w/ Goerlich X110 Stainles 2.5" mufflers (from ramairrestoration)
5) Cam which works with the factory cast headers (not going for tube headers). Overlap, etc.
6) Optional: Intake and Carb (doesn't need to be a six-pack...)
7) Other things to replace while the engine is out? (besides gaskets, etc.)

So which cam (kit) should I get and what should I tell the machine shop to do to my (cylinder) head?
Jetting suggestions?
Any other tips, suggestions, additions?

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

hey Nik, The RamAir factory headers are very nice. When you consider a cam, you should also spec the carb and manifold to go with it! Also your final drive ratio (rear gears) must be taken into the formula....this will match everything nicely......Mr. Peabody usually has some good advice when it comes to the "fine details"......Eric:cheers


----------



## Banana (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, I am looking for the complete package. From air&fuel delivery to exhaust... As you said, the RamAir exhaust stuff is nice, now I just need to know the components in front of it... 
I looked at the Comp XE cams, and I haven't figured out which set would be appropriate for a non tube header. Overlap should be minimal, since we have no tubes... 
I am not an expert and I love my GTO, so I am hoping to get some expert advice about what works best. 

As said, I have no problem replacing the intake and carb with something better...etc.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard. What is your transmission type and rear gear ratio? As Eric mentioned, these need to be considered when choosing performance upgrades.


----------



## Banana (Apr 21, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Welcome aboard. What is your transmission type and rear gear ratio? As Eric mentioned, these need to be considered when choosing performance upgrades.


Thanks!

It's a 2-speed powerglide. Not sure about the gears, never changed it... Is there a way to decode something? Or do I need to count...?

BTW, she has a cool history: Exported to Germany in 1965, my dad bought it in Germany end of 1965 and I brought her back to the states in 2005. She is a re-import... hehe


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Good plan to upgrade the intake, ignition, and exhaust. Cam may be more work than you really need given your goal for the car, but only you can really decide that.

I'm a big fan of MSD ignition stuff, but the MSD-8563 doesn't have a vacuum advance. I haven't found an MSD distributor for Pontiac that has it, but Mallory has one, and Summit used to have a house brand distributor with it. The vacuum advance will improve your part throttle response, fuel mileage, and overall driveability. Mechanical advance only is best left for the drag strip. I think I'm going to get the Mallory 3258011 and add a vacuum advance to it. Don't think you can do that with the MSD distributor. Kinda sux, cuz I have the MSD billet distributor on my Corvette and it comes with vacuum advance.
For the box, I'd suggest adding a few bucks to the get the 6AL box with the rev limiter. Even if you don't plan to race or drive it hard, it saves your engine if you miss a shift or the throttle sticks, which has happened a couple times with my buddy's '68 Firebird. Cheap insurance.
Good choice on the coil, probably going to use the same on my 400.
Personally, I think the Edelbrock Performer RPM is the best street intake, and I'll be using it on my '68 GTO. Some will argue that the factory intake is fine, and maybe it is, but if I can save a few pounds of weight and get a little more modern design I'll go for it. This has typically been the first mod I've done on my muscle cars. The Performer RPM should have dual bolt patterns so you run a spreadbore or square bore carburetor. I liked the Demon carburetors but they are out of business, and they tended to be pretty gas thirsty. I'm planning to re-use my stock QJet for better fuel mileage and should offer plenty of power once properly rebuilt. I knocked down about 15 mpg last weekend on a road trip with 3.73 gears doing about 70 mph (tall rear tires).
For the exhaust, I'm not familiar with the manifolds you mentioned, but typically manifolds will seal better than headers. I've always installed long-tube headers on my cars, love the sound and performance. Definitely get the crossover (H- or X-pipe) on the exhaust system. Twice I have added these to existing dual systems and both times it resulted in a quieter system at idle and cruise with better throttle response.
Cam....well, this is a wide open subject. I typically recommend that people err on the small side, since a too-big cam really kills street manners. With a Powerglide in a heavy car you should look for a cam with good low-end torque. The Comp XE cams are pretty nice, I've run a couple of them but not in a Pontiac. Idle can be a little rough, and you may need to lower the compression ratio in the engine since the XE cams are designed to build cylinder pressure in lower compression engines. I have a Ram Air II cam in my 400 and I really like it, but I have a TH 400 with 3.73 gears so it can rev a little bit. Try calling Comp Cams help line and tell them what you have and what you want from the car and they will make a recommendation.
Keep us posted on your progress, and good luck!!
Jeff


----------



## Banana (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Jeff.

I changed my game plan. After pulling the heads off yesterday, I discovered that there is quite a mark in the cylinder wall of Cylinder #1. Looks like some water was in there for a bit and rusted on the cylinder wall/piston rings. I remember that the car was sitting in the garage for 4-5 years, before I took possession of it... And the cylinder walls look a bit too shiny to me.

So now I am looking at a complete rebuild and the motor-budget is $5k right now. I will also buy a new transmission. Any recommendations?
{Edit:} I just found this: http://www.cpttransmission.com/2004R_trans_400hp.htm 

So far I found these two Pontiac Engine guys close to San Diego, CA:

Pacific Performance Racing - Tomahawk Performance Parts 
Pontiac Engines : Rock and Roll Engineering

Any experience with these two? 
Other good engine places in SoCal?


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

PPR. Do a "google" on RRE. 

The transmission is not a PowerGlide. This is a common misconception. It's a "Super Turbine 300". The only thing it "shares" with PG is the PRNDL... 

"Six packs" are for beer drinkers or Dodge boys. Pontiacs have "TriPower". If you HAVE a TriPower unit, by all means, USE IT!! Contrary to popular "belief", they aren't a "pain" to tune. Unlike the Chevy, Ford and Dodge versions, the "end" carbs have only transition, high-speed and accellerator pump curcuits in them. No idle or part-throttle adjustments. The "center" carb does ALL the "driving". The ends are like secondaries in a 4-bbl.

We've built many 389s and 400s for such use. The XE262H is an excellent cam for such a build. You need to make "adjustments" in the compression ratio to use today's gas. 93 isn't what 100 "was" when that car was new. We recommend 9.5:1 MAXIMUM, and 9.3:1 as "safe". With the aforementioned cam, a 9.3:1 389 will stomp a "stock" 389 with 068 (TriPower cam). 

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Mr P, and I'd like to add that the single biggest performance increase you can make with your car is to change the transmission to a TH350 3 speed auto (bolt in) or a 4 speed manual trans. Night and day difference.


----------

